
US sees 99.9% drop in flu cases after coronavirus lockdowns - apsec112
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm
======
onecommentman
The cited CDC weekly report has a graph that compares weekly ILI (influenza-
like illnesses) cases per week for each of the last few flu seasons. For the
same time period (calendar week), influenza cases are roughly the same for
2020 as in past years, according to the chart. I don’t see what the OP is
referring to.

CDC do note that they are going to change how this is being reported in the
coming weeks to include COVID. This could cause confusion when tracking both
COVID and regular ol’ flu when the flu season cranks up...hope they make
things better than worse.

------
just-juan-post
What they are saying makes no sense. The UK tried this exact same things a few
weeks ago and a handful of sane people called them out on it.

So what then - Coronavirus somehow eliminated the flu, killed it perhaps? Did
the flu simply decide to disappear? Why did the flu disappear now? Has this
ever happened before?

I'd really like to hear an explanation.

~~~
icedchai
It makes sense that social distancing works for the flu and other diseases,
too. See
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01538-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01538-8)

